# Sears Tricycle from 1960's - maybe?  Found in dads basement - seeking info



## randyvettes (Feb 15, 2014)

My 73 year old dad is moving and we cleaned out his basement.  I found an old red Sears Tricycle, all metal, very solid, some surface rust on the chrome. white banana seat, chrome front fender and tall handlebars. Decal on bottom says Sears model 512.87055 which I cant locate any info on. Dad thinks it was mine,  which would make it about 45 years old or so, but not positive    Front tire has white letters that say SEARS DYNAGLASS .  It has red hand grips with red and white streamers and a vintage bell that still works. Its totally functional as is, might clean up nicely with lots of polishing,  or may be a good candidate for restoration of Sears stuff is worth anything. If anyone knows anything about these I would love to know what it might be worth - if anything.  I will try to post pictures.


----------



## randyvettes (Feb 15, 2014)

*Pictures*

Links to PICS:
http://ilpwda.com/trike1.JPG
http://ilpwda.com/trike2.JPG 
http://ilpwda.com/trike3.JPG
http://ilpwda.com/trike4.JPG 
http://ilpwda.com/trike5.JPG
http://ilpwda.com/trike6.JPG 

Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 15, 2014)

Randy,

I could make out a letter "M" in the middle of the decal on the rear part of the main frame tube. It could be an AMF model sold under the Sears store brand name. Check www.tricyclefetish.com on their AMF or Junior Toy mfr. page to see if there's a trike photo that looks almost identical to yours. You can also check the MTD/Midwest and Murray pages to see if any photos are like it as they were also making tricycles during this period. If that is an "M" it would rule out a possible Hedstrom model. Sears didn't make trikes or bikes but sold other makes under various store brand names over the years.

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 16, 2014)

That's pretty cool! It's like a muscle tricycle


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, that is cool and unusual


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got my old Trike out from 74, getting ready to restore. From what I found online it may have been made by Hedstrom for Sears.


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 20, 2014)

*Help finding parts for this tricycle.*

Hope someone here can help point me in the right direction. The above post is my tricycle from around 74 and now I am restoring it and having a hard time finding another hub cap. Below are links to the photos and the hub cap measures 2 5/16" in dia. and it clicks onto the spokes. 

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s412/Da-Kuan/Tricycle/DSC02626.jpg
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s412/Da-Kuan/Tricycle/DSC02625.jpg

I am also trying to find NOS or reproduction pedals, bushings and end cap retainers


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 21, 2014)

I've found most of the parts needed for tricycle projects on ebay. The hub cap shape is very similar to Hedstrom hubcaps used on their baby carriages of the early/mid 1970s. The pedals for these types of tricycles come up fairly regularly. You just need to make sure the hole is the right size for your pedal cranks and the pedals are the right length for them, too. Push nuts to retain them can be purchased at most hardware stores.

Dave


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I will do some more research on Ebay under the stroller's a and carriages for the wheel caps. I have been able to find grips, still looking for pedals, but not in a big hurry. The tricycle will not be used for about another year, so I will some time to keep an eye out for the parts needed.


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 24, 2014)

Could you please post a close up pic of the pedals so that I (we) can see if we happen to have a pair?


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 24, 2014)

Here you go,

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s412/Da-Kuan/Tricycle/IMG_1734.jpg


There are also more pick on the photobucket gallery for the tricycle.


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 24, 2014)

Those look like they're plastic. I see those on ebay a lot.


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 24, 2014)

They are plastic and I have a saved search on ebay for when new ones are listed. The main issue I have is the bushings are worn out for the pedals and the wheels. 
After I get the bike frame welded up and straight we are going to powder coat it candy apple red. Was going to get the handle bars and fender re-chromed but it costs more then what I want to put back in it.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 24, 2014)

What size pedal crank axle does the tricycle have? I those push nut caps in plated steel in the 3/8" diameter size. If that's the size you need I could drop a pair in the mail for you. No charge for them since I have quite a few purchased from McMaster-Carr years ago.

Dave


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 25, 2014)

Dave, They are size 3/8. That would be great to have, thanks for the offer.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 25, 2014)

No problem! Just PM me where to mail them to and I'll get them mailed off as soon as I can. Glad they are the correct size. I've seen those exact pedals on ebay before.

Dave


----------



## KiloJuliet (Feb 26, 2014)

PM sent, thanks


----------

